# VIP722 slow guide response



## PghGuy

Within the last couple days I have noticed a very slow response when I select guide on my remote (both remotes for TV1 or TV2), for some reason I am not seeing the guide pop up on the screen for a good 4-5 seconds after I hit "guide". I do not see this issue when selecting any other function of the remote, info, last channel, volume all respond immediately...even entering channel numbers directly immediately show up on the screen once I press them. I changed the batteries just for kicks and the same problem is still there.

Has anyone had this problem before? Again, I see the same issue on either remote and its only slow when I select "guide"...I never had this issue before.

Thanks


----------



## Jhon69

PghGuy said:


> Within the last couple days I have noticed a very slow response when I select guide on my remote (both remotes for TV1 or TV2), for some reason I am not seeing the guide pop up on the screen for a good 4-5 seconds after I hit "guide". I do not see this issue when selecting any other function of the remote, info, last channel, volume all respond immediately...even entering channel numbers directly immediately show up on the screen once I press them. I changed the batteries just for kicks and the same problem is still there.
> 
> Has anyone had this problem before? Again, I see the same issue on either remote and its only slow when I select "guide"...I never had this issue before.
> 
> Thanks


Suggest you try a reboot,unplug the DVR for 2 minutes,see if that helps.


----------



## P Smith

Same method as IT first level support doing: 1) reboot PC ....


----------



## dishman1999

PghGuy said:


> Within the last couple days I have noticed a very slow response when I select guide on my remote (both remotes for TV1 or TV2), for some reason I am not seeing the guide pop up on the screen for a good 4-5 seconds after I hit "guide". I do not see this issue when selecting any other function of the remote, info, last channel, volume all respond immediately...even entering channel numbers directly immediately show up on the screen once I press them. I changed the batteries just for kicks and the same problem is still there.
> 
> Has anyone had this problem before? Again, I see the same issue on either remote and its only slow when I select "guide"...I never had this issue before.
> 
> Thanks


maybe someone around you has the same remote code if that the case then you need to change that code. hit the menu twice press the SAT button intill all lights light up and then hit record on remote and it will change your remote IR to a diff number.


----------



## jdmart

PghGuy said:


> Within the last couple days I have noticed a very slow response when I select guide on my remote (both remotes for TV1 or TV2), for some reason I am not seeing the guide pop up on the screen for a good 4-5 seconds after I hit "guide". I do not see this issue when selecting any other function of the remote, info, last channel, volume all respond immediately...even entering channel numbers directly immediately show up on the screen once I press them. I changed the batteries just for kicks and the same problem is still there.
> 
> Has anyone had this problem before? Again, I see the same issue on either remote and its only slow when I select "guide"...I never had this issue before.
> 
> Thanks


Same problem my Dad had with his 722K. A hard reboot cured it for a couple of days but then the problem returned. He now has the L688 update and hard rebooted again so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## dishman1999

jdmart said:


> Same problem my Dad had with his 722K. A hard reboot cured it for a couple of days but then the problem returned. He now has the L688 update and hard rebooted again so we'll see how it goes.


rebooting is dumb slove the issue by recoding IR.






is a better move. end the issue.


----------



## P Smith

[Shaky hands... those youtubers ... Is it troublesome to put your camera or phone on a table ? And make such 'tutorial' as watchable clip ?]


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

PghGuy,

I tested the guide on our 722 receiver and it popped up in less than a second. I have a 722 at home and I don't remember a slow response on mine either. Try the hard reset, unplug for 10 seconds from electrical outlet and plug back in. Please let me know if this resolves the issue. Thanks.


----------



## kevruth

I had this problem last night with my 722k. I did a reset and it fixed things. Hopefully, it is a permanent fix.


----------



## fuzzface

I too have had this problem for the past couple of days. I've only had this receiver (722k) for a week. Did a hard reboot today around 12:35pm and it fixed it and is still working fine as of now. Yesterday did check switches and soft reboots and fixed, but came back a few hours later. Hopefully this one "holds". Also tried changing remote addresses and it did nothing. Glad (not really) to see others having the same problem at the same time mine when "bad" Wondering if it is a software issue for the "new" L688 or something to do with gearing up for the eastern arc satellite launched today...


----------



## [email protected] Network

There is a known issue with the 722/722k where remote response may be sluggish, but the front panel buttons work normally. This will be fixed in a future software update, but in the mean time resetting the receiver should provide temporary relief


----------



## fuzzface

Now mine is back to being slow again. It's not a remote response thing. It's just as slow using the front panel buttons.


----------



## [email protected] Network

I know a similar issue had come up once before, but was corrected with the s/w update that changed the guide layout. I still do believe this would fall under the known issue


----------



## fuzzface

Now I'm back up to speed. Very odd...


----------



## Jhon69

fuzzface said:


> Now I'm back up to speed. Very odd...


You know what that tells me?.That Dish Network is doing things and these things are affecting other things,let me give you an example.If you look in your All Channel list you will see on a channel 350 a purple channel for Starz VOD,that appeared today,at least that's when I noticed it and Dish Network did a software upgrade(I got L688 today) because they are getting ready to start BlockBuster Movie Pass also on Oct.1st.Looks like they are adding other things too!.

So this will effect performance off and on(I also have noticed this also on my 722k).So I would suggest to maintain(hang in there) and once Dish Network get's these thing(s) going things will smooth back out.Just a suggestion.

For the record that's the first time I ever saw a purple channel in my All Channels list.I like that color!.


----------



## Inkosaurus

dishman1999 said:


> maybe someone around you has the same remote code if that the case then you need to change that code. hit the menu twice press the SAT button intill all lights light up and then hit record on remote and it will change your remote IR to a diff number.


That is the less effective way of changing your remote address, your method leaves you hoping it changes the Frequency number to something that is not already being used by another receiver/remote in the house hold/area.
You can actually select which code can be set by

Pull up system info (menu twice, pull the smart card, hit system info on the front panel or press power+up on front panel , which ever you prefer)

Hold down sat for about 4 seconds
Input a number between 1 and 15
Press pound once.
Press record Once (three times is prefered though sometimes it takes a few hits to lock in).

Though readdressing the remote wont solve this issue if its persisting on the front panel as well.
Like others have suggested i would say it has something to do with the software, we can only hope a patch will spool out soon too.

I am having this issue as well by the way :<


----------



## P Smith

Inkosaurus said:


> That is the less effective way of changing your remote address, your method leaves you hoping it changes the *Frequency number* to something that is not already being used by another receiver/remote in the house hold/area.
> You can actually select which code can be set by
> 
> Pull up system info (menu twice, pull the smart card, hit system info on the front panel or press power+up on front panel , which ever you prefer)
> 
> Hold down sat for about 4 seconds
> Input a number between 1 and 15
> Press pound once.
> Press record Once (three times is prefered though sometimes it takes a few hits to lock in).
> 
> Though readdressing the remote wont solve this issue if its persisting on the front panel as well.
> Like others have suggested i would say it has something to do with the software, we can only hope a patch will spool out soon too.
> 
> I am having this issue as well by the way :<


It's not changing *freq* if you telling about IR, just a subcode - ie address byte in each packet.


----------



## fuzzface

Mine seems to get slow during the morning 10am? through about 8pm every day. After around 8pm it goes back to "normal" and it seems to be that way when I leave for work at 8am. When I am home for lunch at noon, it is back to being "slow"... Seems very odd to say the least.


----------



## Inkosaurus

P Smith said:


> It's not changing *freq* if you telling about IR, just a subcode - ie address byte in each packet.


My bad that was for a lack of better words, not sure why didnt just say remote address.
Anywho, i asked around at work several Dish CSR's are experiencing it as well.
All with 722(k)'s , hard reset only temporarily fixes it as well =/


----------



## fpajerski

Just to echo that my 722K, now at L688, started showing this slow-response problem a week or so ago ... and is still showing it. A power-off/on reset only temporarily fixes this problem. Glad to see a Dish CSR acknowledging this issue, hope to see the software fix soon.


----------



## Grampa67

Mine seems to have no set pattern when this happens. It will get back to normal by its self.


----------



## rhdbs

Well, I'm not alone. Two different 722's at L721 have experienced the problem in the past few days. I don't keep up with versions that often so I have no idea when I got L721.

Tonight the guide took exactly 8 seconds to appear. Scrolling through the grid was like pulling toe nails. A hard reset made it usable again.


----------



## P Smith

L7.21 start spooling 9/29/2011.


----------



## rhdbs

I think this is related to the VOD stuff. I almost never used VOD in any form but have started to tinker with some of the free stuff under Networks. I noticed when I started a download last night that the guide delay began. Only 2-3 seconds compared to the 8 I was seeing earlier though. 

There's no task manager that I know of on the 722 but I suspect some house cleaning or VOD program data (not video) is being downloaded during this slow down. Any thing of this nature should be done right after the complementary restart I get each day - because I can specify the best time for that.

Fortunately this problem has not yet become very persistent, just kindof random but very noticeable.


----------



## jwktiger05

Having similar problem here with my 722 will do the reboot.


----------



## Presence

I also experience this issue. Resetting every evening is becoming a routine.


----------



## Nina

Presence said:


> I also experience this issue. Resetting every evening is becoming a routine.


Same here. Having the slow guide issue for past two weeks. Only resetting helps for half hour. problem comes back. I have 722k with L866 software..


----------



## Inkosaurus

..


----------



## sparky28

My 722K recently went bonkers on HD channels. Called Dish and got a replacement receiver (refurbished) about 10 days ago. Had no problems with the old receiver but now having the same problem as others with a very slow guide at times. Seems to come and go, works fast at times, at other times the guide is VERY slow. Very frustrating!!!!


----------



## fuzzface

new software for the 722k starting to roll out tonight. Hopefully this will fix it! I think the new 722 software started last night...


----------



## P Smith

fuzzface said:


> new software for the 722k starting to roll out tonight. Hopefully this will fix it! I think the new 722 software started last night...


And your source is ?

Check this time official page here https://rweb.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/content/tech/softwarelist.asp


----------



## brewsky

As a DNS tech ive seen this problem alot here latley ...Alot of the new tv's these days have a "light sensor" which adjust the brightness of your tv depending on how much light is coming into the room....Turn this feature OFF ....It is known to have interference with our remotes.....Some cases turning the #1 remote into uhf is a fix too


----------



## fuzzface

P Smith said:


> And your source is ?
> 
> Check this time official page here https://rweb.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/content/tech/softwarelist.asp


I saw it over here: http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-technical-discussions/268912-new-sw-vip722-l-721-a.html

In response to someone getting L.721 on their 722 last night and not seeing anything about it...

"Only 100K 722 units are getting the software today. The rest are scheduled for Thursday.

In addition to the 722 release today the following upgrades are also going out today and continuings on Thursday.

ViP211K L550
ViP222 L505
Vip722k L689

The 211/411 will get L564 on Friday but only for new installs (and this one is tentative)

No release notes as of yet for any of them."


----------



## P Smith

Thanks. I see it as mixed bag - half of these mentioned FW spooling for days or weeks already.


----------



## phrelin

Hmmm. My 722 has L7.21 and usually is near the end of the process. I guess I should do a hard reboot, but I'll wait until tomorrow.


----------



## P Smith

phrelin said:


> Hmmm. My 722 has L7.21 and usually is near the end of the process. I guess I should do a hard reboot, but I'll wait until tomorrow.


According official page (see URL above) it's out from 9/29/2011.


----------



## dishman1999

brewsky said:


> As a DNS tech ive seen this problem alot here latley ...Alot of the new tv's these days have a "light sensor" which adjust the brightness of your tv depending on how much light is coming into the room....Turn this feature OFF ....It is known to have interference with our remotes.....Some cases turning the #1 remote into uhf is a fix too


or getting a harmony 1100 is the best!!!


----------



## Inkosaurus

brewsky said:


> As a DNS tech ive seen this problem alot here latley ...Alot of the new tv's these days have a "light sensor" which adjust the brightness of your tv depending on how much light is coming into the room....Turn this feature OFF ....It is known to have interference with our remotes.....Some cases turning the #1 remote into uhf is a fix too


I kind of doubt the issue we are experiencing is light based interference as its only persisting when using the guide. If it was IR interference the problem would also surface when using other functions on the remote, like using the menus, changing channels , ect.

This problem is also persisting when using the front panel to access the guide (menu>Program guide).
Great suggestion though, thats the first thing i checked when i noticed it on my set but really doubt that its the case now.


----------



## dasjman

My guide was very slow, as well as the jump feature on the DVR. Well, I tried to figure out what was wrong and I might have screwed something up.

Now my VIP612's remote in the bedroom is changing channels on both televisions. The VIP722 remote still works, but when my wife changes channels in the bedroom, I get to ahve my channel changed in the living room as well.

Help!


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

dasjman,

I provided you instructions on readdressing your remote to your receiver on the other thread you created. Thanks.


----------



## dasjman

Got it. Thanks for the help. I'll give it a try when I get home. Is this something that would just randomly happen or did I somehow cause this issue when I was messing with it?


----------



## Inkosaurus

..


----------



## [email protected] Network

Inkosaurus said:


> Hey guys a quick update, its now in our Known Product Issue database for the 722(k) family, ill just copy and paste some info from it


This has been a known issue. See post #11

A slight correction to my post (#11): The front panel buttons will also have the same delay


----------



## fuzzface

I noticed something that may or may not be relevant. In my counters screens, I show 24) Status Scheduled 10/18/11 7:30pm NT NA. The date or course changes every day. My receiver controls go back to "normal" at exactly 7:30pm every day...


----------



## Kerry71

Glad to see I am not the only one with this issue. Very frustrating.


----------



## conradv

This is driving me nuts! I have a Vip722k and end up doing the front panel reboot once a week. I've tried the unplug method but the slow guide comes back whether I do that or the front panel.

I can't believe that Dish Network hasn't solved this yet. It's very frustrating to pay good money for something that is this slow.

(rant off)... lol


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

I apologize for this inconvenience. I show that a software update is still scheduled to resolve this issue - don't know the exact release date. Thanks.



conradv said:


> This is driving me nuts! I have a Vip722k and end up doing the front panel reboot once a week. I've tried the unplug method but the slow guide comes back whether I do that or the front panel.
> 
> I can't believe that Dish Network hasn't solved this yet. It's very frustrating to pay good money for something that is this slow.
> 
> (rant off)... lol


----------



## BodyshotsByDan

My 722(L721) has been doing the slow guide for a long time now, Plus when first hitting the power button it could take up to 5min to respond to Any commands, remote or panel, and if it does not respond after 5min it will reboot, which gives me big holes in my recordings. I have to find the shows somewhere else because I could be missing half the show.


----------



## conradv

Just like clockwork, last night another reset. Woo.


----------



## conradv

*sigh* - Same ole same ole.

Directv is looking better and better.


----------



## conradv

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I apologize for this inconvenience. I show that a software update is still scheduled to resolve this issue - don't know the exact release date. Thanks.


Back for my weekly rant. Twice in the last 2 days had to reset it.

I've sent emails off to Dish, but i never hear back. I must be using the wrong email adresses... :lol:


----------



## ky_dish_user

I have been experiencing the same issue a lot of folks on this board are mentioning...when using the the menu guide response if extremely slow. The remote works well at various times (both TV1 and TV2 same experience), but will start to become sluggish and can go on for days like this. I have had this issue off and on since having the VIP722 installed more than a year ago. I personally think this is a software issue that Dish needs to resolve immediately - we are all paying monthly for service that is unacceptable.

Can anyone give me an update on what is being done to fix this issue.

Thanks, Joe Cochran


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

This is a known issue, with a software update pending to fix this problem. I don't know when the software will be released yet. Thanks.



ky_dish_user said:


> I have been experiencing the same issue a lot of folks on this board are mentioning...when using the the menu guide response if extremely slow. The remote works well at various times (both TV1 and TV2 same experience), but will start to become sluggish and can go on for days like this. I have had this issue off and on since having the VIP722 installed more than a year ago. I personally think this is a software issue that Dish needs to resolve immediately - we are all paying monthly for service that is unacceptable.
> 
> Can anyone give me an update on what is being done to fix this issue.
> 
> Thanks, Joe Cochran


----------



## Henry

I sent Dish an email saying that I had the issue on my 722k and got an answer. Apparently they consider this a known issue and intend to correct it via software. 

OT:

I only hope they can correct it and it's not an enduring problem like the Seagate sleep timer. Oh BTW, I have noticed that about every other attempt to fire up the Seagate ends in the 722k not recognizing the EHD. However, after a few tries (powering down the Seagate), the 722k eventually recognizes it.


----------



## GiantFan

I have a problem that seems to have just started in the last few days with my 722K. The problem appears to be similar to the slow guide issue, but for me includes other buttons/commands as well. Just about any button or command except for power on/off seems to be either very slow, or not working at all. I normally use a Logitech Harmoy remote (Had a 620 that was experiencing other issues so I just upgraded to a Harmony One), and I first thought that this was the issue - but it appears to be any IR - including the dish remote. If I use either the harmony one or the dish IR remote, I can turn the box on and off, but that's about it. Sometimes, If I put the remote right next to the IR port on the receiver, I can get it to respond - but not always. I tried the UHF remote from dish and it seems to work fine - as does the buttons on the front of the receiver. Does this seem to be the same as the slow guide response in this post, or do I have an IR problem with my receiver?


----------



## GiantFan

I just thought I would post what I have found out (and done) to resolve my issues with the slow guide (and with IR commands in general). I posted above that this issue started a few days ago - and while that is true, I did not mention (since I did not think that this was related - but it was), that I also purchased a new LCD TV. My old Toshiba 36inch Tube died, and I replaced it with a new Vizio LCD. The issues started then, but I had thought it was my remote - which has some button issues - so I replaced it (Harmony 620) with a new Harmony One. As stated above, it (and the Dish IR Remote that came with the receiver) both had issues. I did a bit more research and found quite a number of folks that have had issues with the Dish receivers and LCD tv's. Apparently, the IR "noise" from these LCD tv's is interfering with the Dish remotes. On a number of the sites, I saw that one "fix" was to put a piece of paper (in my case I used a lime green sticky note) over the receiver IR port. I did this, and voila, the guide started working and all commands seemed to work fine as well. Apparently, this was the problem all along. Not sure if my sticky note solution will be the long term one, but for now - it seems to be working...


----------



## rick999

I too have been experiencing the slow response time from the remote when trying to change chanels or bring up the guide.

This all started about 6 months ago, but I have had little time to try to address it, but now it is becomming so annoying that I plan on sending a letter notifying Dish that I will break the contract and terminate service if they do not fix.

I've been on the phone for nearly an hour at a time....totally senseless and foolish procedures wasting my time. Worse I am a technical person, and I try to explain that the procedures they are stepping me through are a complete waste of time.

The last time, at my wits end on another of their silly steps, they INSISTED on sending me a remote....how stupid....it obviously has NOTHING to do with the remote.

As for the "solution" in covering the IR and that it is interference....no way....but just to eliminate a possibility I got a blanket and put it over the box and tried using the remote under the blanket directly in front of the box...NO DIFFERENCE.

When I click on the guide, it will take up to 2 or 3 seconds. Scrolling through the hourly on a channel is EXREMELY painful to the point I dont even use this feature.

Inexplicably some days it is better than others. HARD BOOTS DO NO GOOD WHATSOVER!!!

I believe this all started with a software upgrade from DISH months back. I also believe it is somehow related to the VOD and when they implemented that....just seems too coicedental. 

We have 2 units....the VIP722 and in the other part of our home we have the non DVR units. Both of those units perform FLAWLESSLY.

It is ONLY the VIP722 causing the grief. It affects BOTH TV's on the unit.

There is NO way this is attributed to "interference" from the other remote. There is only two of us in the home, and this happens ALL THE TIME, when the other TVs are not in use.

We had no problems with DISH until we updated all our units earlier this year, and ever since all sorts of issues.

One other issue is with the HDMI cable on TV1. Ever since installation, after the unit went into standby at night, in the morning we would get a "no signal error". THe only way to get it out of this error was to hard boot the VIP722. After more phone calls, and rediculous procedures over the phone, I finally got them to escalate it to Level 2 support. After talking to several people I finally talked to someone WHO TOLD ME THAT THERE IS A KNOWN PROBLEM with HDMI on the 722VIP and that I had to remove the cable and use the Component option instead.

They further told me that they hoped to have a fix soon, but that was 9 months ago, and now I call in, they lost my ticket number for this call and they claim to no NOTHING about an HDMI problem. Very Frustrating.

In any event, if these issues are not resolved soon, I'm out of DISH and going to try Uverse which just came to our area.


----------



## Henry

GiantFan said:


> I just thought I would post what I have found out (and done) to resolve my issues with the slow guide (and with IR commands in general). I posted above that this issue started a few days ago - and while that is true, I did not mention (since I did not think that this was related - but it was), that I also purchased a new LCD TV. My old Toshiba 36inch Tube died, and I replaced it with a new Vizio LCD. The issues started then, but I had thought it was my remote - which has some button issues - so I replaced it (Harmony 620) with a new Harmony One. As stated above, it (and the Dish IR Remote that came with the receiver) both had issues. I did a bit more research and found quite a number of folks that have had issues with the Dish receivers and LCD tv's. Apparently, the IR "noise" from these LCD tv's is interfering with the Dish remotes. On a number of the sites, I saw that one "fix" was to put a piece of paper (in my case I used a lime green sticky note) over the receiver IR port. I did this, and voila, the guide started working and all commands seemed to work fine as well. Apparently, this was the problem all along. Not sure if my sticky note solution will be the long term one, but for now - it seems to be working...


If you cover the IR port with _anything_ won't you also block those IR signals from your remote ?... or are you using RF instead?

As implausible as it sounded, I did your procedure on my 722k. As I expected, _all _IR signals were blocked

Thinking that perhaps you meant to cover the IR port from LOS with my LG TV's IR signals, I place the paper over the top of the IR port, but left the port basically uncovered and in LOS of my DISH remote ... no changes noted.

So, for me it was a wash.


----------



## rick999

I'm glad that it worked for the other person, but I think it was coincidental more than anything.

Like I tried to explain to the Dish Tech person...it cannot be the remote, because if I press and let go....and then wait 5 seconds for something to come up, it is quite obvious that the vip722 got the signal....because it is eventually processed correctly. Then they reply...duh..."maybe it is not getting there fast enough"...to which I remind them that the signal is travelling at the speed of light!

Obviously there is something going on inside the unit, where there is some sort of "bottleneck" in processing the incoming transmission.

I too like someone else earlier believe that it has something to do with the VOD. This problem seemed to have started around the time VOD became active.

Also....again this might be coincidental, but the problems seem to be during the day and at night. In the early hours not so much a problem. Dont know why...but again might be coincidental.....is the VOD less active in the wee hours (4am)?

Not going to put up with this much longer.


----------



## conradv

I hear ya. Usually my receiver is good for 3 or 4 days, and then it's back to slow again. A hard boot solves it for another 3 or 4 days.

All you'll hear from the Dish guys is this over and over (and it's getting a little old):

*It is a known issue with the 722k receiver. We have a pending software to resolve this issue. Thanks.*


----------



## Henry

If they're going to play the _"soon"_ game, I suppose I can use my secret weapon until they fix the 722 ...

... the 622.

There's irony there somewhere.


----------



## Lexus One

Hi guys! This is my first post here at DBSTALK. FYI, I am having this same issue with my 722K EPG and I needed a place to vent my frustration. I've had this slow EPG problem since about the end of September. It usually happens every day from early afternoon and lasts until midnight if I do nothing. If I hit the reset button on the front of the 722K, it is instantly fixed until usually the next day. If I'm lucky I might get two days in a row that it will work fine. Anyway, you can add my name to the list of dissatisfied 722 Dish customers. 

So it looks like Dish knows about this problem. So why are they not fixing it? This having to reboot all the time got old way back in October!


----------



## Henry

Lexus One said:


> Hi guys! This is my first post here at DBSTALK. FYI, I am having this same issue with my 722K EPG and I needed a place to vent my frustration. I've had this slow EPG problem since about the end of September. It usually happens every day from early afternoon and lasts until midnight if I do nothing. If I hit the reset button on the front of the 722K, it is instantly fixed until usually the next day. If I'm lucky I might get two days in a row that it will work fine. Anyway, you can add my name to the list of dissatisfied 722 Dish customers.
> 
> So it looks like Dish knows about this problem. So why are they not fixing it? This having to reboot all the time got old way back in October!


Welcome aboard, Lex. 

How interesting. A lot of you are cold-booting your 722 and the problem goes away for days. When I do it, the EPG response is lightning fast, but only for a few minutes. After that it's super slow.


----------



## Michael P

Have you tried fresh batteries in your remote?


----------



## fuzzface

Michael P said:


> Have you tried fresh batteries in your remote?



Don't start THAT question again! LOL!

Mine is slow using front panel buttons too. Still clears up at exactly 7:30 every evening (for the most part) but goes back to slow sometime before noon the next day.


----------



## olds403

I just noticed the slow guide response on my 722 in the last week or so, up until then it seemed normal. It is agonizingly slow though, I would estimate about a 2 second lapse after a button push.


----------



## Grandude

I'm just reporting in to say that I, too, have slow response on my 722. Mainly noticeable when I'm punching in a channel with the number buttons. New batteries, different remote, makes no difference.
My 622, mounted next to the 722 works normally. (fast)


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

The sluggish response time with the remote is a known issue with the 722k receiver. Do you have a 722k or 722 receiver? If a 722, you may be having issues with the remote or IR interference. How old is your remote? Have you added any new electronics since noticing the slow response time? Please let me know. Thanks.



Grandude said:


> I'm just reporting in to say that I, too, have slow response on my 722. Mainly noticeable when I'm punching in a channel with the number buttons. New batteries, different remote, makes no difference.
> My 622, mounted next to the 722 works normally. (fast)


----------



## GiantFan

Henry said:


> If you cover the IR port with _anything_ won't you also block those IR signals from your remote ?... or are you using RF instead?
> 
> As implausible as it sounded, I did your procedure on my 722k. As I expected, _all _IR signals were blocked
> 
> Thinking that perhaps you meant to cover the IR port from LOS with my LG TV's IR signals, I place the paper over the top of the IR port, but left the port basically uncovered and in LOS of my DISH remote ... no changes noted.
> 
> So, for me it was a wash.


I understand - and agree that this might not work for everyone. I thought that I was having the slow guide problem, but apparently I was not - instead having this IR interference issue. No, I am not using RF - I am using IR with a harmony remote. I did test using the included RF remote from Dish - and that did work fine - even when the IR ones would not. I do not quite understand the technology of why using a paper to cover the IR port allows the signal - but the signal does get through the paper.


----------



## Henry

GiantFan said:


> I understand - and agree that this might not work for everyone. I thought that I was having the slow guide problem, but apparently I was not - instead having this IR interference issue. No, I am not using RF - I am using IR with a harmony remote. I did test using the included RF remote from Dish - and that did work fine - even when the IR ones would not. I do not quite understand the technology of why using a paper to cover the IR port allows the signal - but the signal does get through the paper.


Maybe it's the thickness of the paper.


----------



## Henry

Michael P said:


> Have you tried fresh batteries in your remote?


Not until you mentioned it, Mike, with no change.


----------



## Grandude

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> The sluggish response time with the remote is a known issue with the 722k receiver. Do you have a 722k or 722 receiver? If a 722, you may be having issues with the remote or IR interference. How old is your remote? Have you added any new electronics since noticing the slow response time? Please let me know. Thanks.


I have a VIP722, not a vip722K. Both remotes I tried were UHF with new batteries so my next step will be to try an IR remote.

My problem isn't too severe but for example, if I punch in channel 205 I will often get 25 or 05. Just annoying, especially if it goes to a PPV channel or some other non subscribed channel.

No new hardware/electronics has been added lately other than the sling adapter a few months ago. Maybe I'll try unplugging it as another test.


----------



## Lexus One

Just FYI (this is for Ray C), as for the EPG on my 722K, when it runs slow using the remote control, it is also slow using the front panel buttons on the 722K. The only thing (other than waiting until apprx. midnight) that temporarily fixes this is a reboot of the receiver. Which I do by using the red reset button on the front of the 722K. Then the problem usually returns the next day at around 1pm.


----------



## Presence

conradv said:


> *It is a known issue with the 722k receiver. We have a pending software to resolve this issue. Thanks.*


So... when is that software update due? It seems odd that Dish would have a fix ready to go . . . then hang onto it like it was money.


----------



## slickshoes

They are obviously having big problems fixing this issue, as others have said it started probably six months ago, they are well aware of it, and have released 3 or 4 updated firmwares and it has not helped, I like many, may consider other options, especially Direct, a 5 tuner whole home HD DVR with a beautiful HD guide sounds awfully nice. Unless Dish has gone back to the drawing board, the Xip combo has nothing on this...


----------



## rick999

Every time I hear the "fresh batteries" suggestion, I want to explode. Bad enough that I have to endure 30 minutes of foolishness going through the scripted nonsense of Dish's Mumbai support division and the their local script readers.

You are right, this is getting "OLD". This problem first surfaced about 9 month ago. I reported it way back then, and just lived with it, because it was a choice of which agony to endure....Dish support, or slow response with the remote. 

Of COURSE fresh batteries are NOT going to work when it is a slow response.

Only logic is necessary to figure out that once you press the button and then release it, and then 3 seconds later the menu comes up......that has NOTHING to do with fresh batteries!!!

Does anyone believe that putting fresh batteries in the remote will increase the beam of light???? Holy Cow.....the speed of light is the speed of light, and no magical battery is going to work!

I wonder if Dish executives understand the THOUSANDS of dollars their support minions are spending sending out NEW remotes, even when I tell them it is a WASTE OF TIME AND MONEY!!!

I have 3 new remotes now.....I just gave up and figured what the hell....keep on sending them....its free and I can always sell them on ebay!

The money they are spending on remotes, they could hire a whole team of engineers to fix the problem.

The IDIOSY of today in full motion!


----------



## conradv

It's so frustrating hearing "we're working on it" over and over again, but I guess I'll live with it until I switch over to DirecTV... just like my buddy did last week because of this issue.

If I know 1 person that did, i'm sure there are thousands that have had enough and thrown the damn thing in the trash. 

Wouldn't you think that Dish would work just a tad bit harder on the problem?


----------



## Henry

conradv said:


> It's so frustrating hearing "we're working on it" over and over again, but I guess I'll live with it until I switch over to DirecTV... just like my buddy did last week because of this issue.
> 
> If I know 1 person that did, i'm sure there are thousands that have had enough and thrown the damn thing in the trash.
> 
> Wouldn't you think that Dish would work just a tad bit harder on the problem?


It is frustrating, conradv.

I'm aware of a number of "issues" that are "known" to Dish, but I hardly think that going over to the other side will get you anywhere ... except perhaps having to deal with whatever "issues" are "known" to them.

When a company competes in this industry like Dish does, it has to operate on the cutting edge. Some functionality works flawlessly while others don't, or cause other issues as a result. At least they acknowledge knowing about them and are working on correcting them. I'm pretty sure the other company is acknowledging _their _problems while working to resolve them.

We (the subscribers) are an important part of the process because we get to be heard even when using someone else's medium.

But, leave if you must. Just don't expect panacea when you get there.


----------



## conradv

Oh I wouldn't expect panacea, but at least my 2 friends' DTV menu systems actually work.



Henry said:


> It is frustrating, conradv.
> 
> I'm aware of a number of "issues" that are "known" to Dish, but I hardly think that going over to the other side will get you anywhere ... except perhaps having to deal with whatever "issues" are "known" to them.
> 
> When a company competes in this industry like Dish does, it has to operate on the cutting edge. Some functionality works flawlessly while others don't, or cause other issues as a result. At least they acknowledge knowing about them and are working on correcting them. I'm pretty sure the other company is acknowledging _their _problems while working to resolve them.
> 
> We (the subscribers) are an important part of the process because we get to be heard even when using someone else's medium.
> 
> But, leave if you must. Just don't expect panacea when you get there.


----------



## Grandude

_I'm just reporting in to say that I, too, have slow response on my 722. Mainly noticeable when I'm punching in a channel with the number buttons. New batteries, different remote, makes no difference.
My 622, mounted next to the 722 works normally. (fast)_



Ray [email protected] Network said:


> The sluggish response time with the remote is a known issue with the 722k receiver. Do you have a 722k or 722 receiver? If a 722, you may be having issues with the remote or IR interference. How old is your remote? Have you added any new electronics since noticing the slow response time? Please let me know. Thanks.


After a few tests I've found that my problem is related to the UHF remotes. I switched to an IR remote and the 722 is now responding normally when I key in a channel, same as the 622 is.

I tried unplugging the sling adapter to see if it was in any way connected to the problem but it made no difference.


----------



## Grampa67

I taped over the led on the remote and it works much better. It seems the uhf and IR get confused.


----------



## fuzzface

I'm wondering if the slow guide on the 722K is caused by a constant ongoing pull-down of the guide by the receiver (instead of the normal once a day pull)? I've noticed recently (never paid attention to it before) that my 722K seems to update the guide frequently throughout the day. When my 625 updates the guide once daily it goes out 8 days until the next daily update (updated at 4 am this morning and it goes out through 11:30pm on Tuesday 12/13, but whenever I look at the guide on the 722k it seems to go out through the hour of the current time. I just checked and it goes out though 6:30pm (last block showing with data) on Wednesday 12/14. At noon today it went through 12:30pm of Wednesday 12/14. I've noticed that every time I've looked at it over the last several weeks. Seems to me that the receiver is constantly pulling guide updates and eating memory, and maybe THIS is what's causing everything to run so slowly. I've also had a full 8 day as described above at noon, and then later that evening it only goes out about 1 1/2 days (not frequently - maybe once a week for the past few weeks). Maybe it's getting so overloaded that it just kills almost all data?
Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## P Smith

It's not processing that as you described; 
the EEPG data [9 days] is changing once in a few hours (find my old posts where I presented a log of those changes); the EEPG data stored on a drive, not in a memory; so the process just pull the data from HDD when you press Guide button. Not "a constant ongoing pull-down of the guide by the receiver".


----------



## conradv

It would be nice to get confirmation from Dish as to exactly what is causing the problem, instead of the old "We know & we're working on it" answer over and over.


----------



## Lexus One

Just FYI... My 722K EPG has been working fine for the last few days. It hasn't worked this good since September 2011. Was there a firmware update? I'm on version L750 right now.


----------



## Grandude

L750 started going out 11/29/11. Must have, hopefully, fixed your problem.


----------



## wje

After many years, my trusty 622 died a few weeks ago. Dish replaced it with a 722K. The very annoying guide delay still exists for me, and it has nothing to do with using the UHF remote; I use an IR-only Harmony. Didn't have the problem with my 622.

Also, my annoyance is that the 622 included an OTA tuner. The 722K doesn't. Dish made me buy a $50 OTA adapter so I could continue to get OTA (because Dish doesn't carry HD PBS). Why should I have to pay to recover functionality I already had, particularly since I pay them already for their 'Dish protection' plan?

BTW, the installer replaced the LNB, antenna coax, the sat 1&2 splitter, and the wall-to-dvr coax before he decided it was the 622. So, I did get a lot of nice, new infrastructure out of this. Not that I needed it.


----------



## P Smith

You should call and picking proper CSR (roulette, roulette ...) politely explain what you had (OTA tuner inside of 622) and non-matching replacement 722k without OTA (MT-2 module). I hope you will find right person who would agree to send you the module for free with your DPP plan.
Also PM some of the DIRT ppl here.


----------



## jsk

If that doesn't work, you can get it cheaper. I got mine from Solid Signal and it is an easy install.


----------



## P Smith

That last URL is obfuscated and corrupted giving err404; I would use direct URL, only


----------



## Henry

On Friday, my 722k showed the EPG without delays. This lasted until Saturday. Since then, the scrolling of the EPG has been very sluggish.

Also, last night (Sat) while erasing a number of timers, the 722k froze and re-booted itself. This is the second or third time it has done this in the last month or so.

My 722k is on L6.90.


----------



## fuzzface

Mine sped up to normal again for almost a whole week between xmas and new years. Then back to the same old sluggishness until 7:30pm...

And I still don't have L750


----------



## Henry

fuzzface said:


> Mine sped up to normal again for almost a whole week between xmas and new years. Then back to the same old sluggishness until 7:30pm...
> 
> And I still don't have L750


I didn't check this morning ... last time I did check, I was still on L6.90.

So last night my EPG only extended until tonight ... so ... I told my 722k to download the guide ... it did.

This morning the EPG would not extend beyond tomorrow's wee-hours. I downloaded the guide again with no problem. Wonder how long it'll last.

BTW, my EPG is very sluggish... but most of you probably know that.


----------



## Kevin Brown

This is weird. I *don't* have this problem and never have had it on my 722. My wife has a 722k, and she's never mentioned it either. I use the UHF 2 remote, and my wife uses IR 1. I wonder if it has something to do with how each of us has our receivers set up, and somehow ours are set up differently than the ones having the problems? (I have them set up as identically as I can, 722 and 722k. Single user mode, no OTA, etc.)

(I only read the 1st and last pages of the thread though.)


----------



## fuzzface

Henry said:


> I didn't check this morning ... last time I did check, I was still on L6.90.
> 
> So last night my EPG only extended until tonight ... so ... I told my 722k to download the guide ... it did.
> 
> This morning the EPG would not extend beyond tomorrow's wee-hours. I downloaded the guide again with no problem. Wonder how long it'll last.
> 
> BTW, my EPG is very sluggish... but most of you probably know that.


I've been having that EPG issue on and off for a couple of months (usually once a week). 
Got L750 last night. Everything is tip top at the moment.


----------



## Henry

fuzzface said:


> I've been having that EPG issue on and off for a couple of months (usually once a week).
> Got L750 last night. Everything is tip top at the moment.


Yep, my 722k must have downloaded (L7.50) Thursday morning. Ever since, my EPG has been working without the delay. If this is the solution Dish has been promising, they might have delivered on it. A few more days will tell.

I have no idea what else L7.50 does.


----------



## Henry

This morning my 722k's EPG was working without the delay I've complained about. 

The only issue that I've run into is the loss of all wide screen HD. All of the HD channels were showing in SD. I tried a few things with the remote to no avail. The issue did go away when I did a cold boot.

I'll keep playing with (L7.50) it.


----------



## P Smith

Bug, another bug, more bugs ...


----------



## Henry

P Smith said:


> Bug, another bug, more bugs ...


Crossing my fingers the L7.50 will be clear of bugs ... unfortunately, that would crush our expectations, right? 

This morning everything seems to be on the up & up. I hope the issue I described yesterday (with HD) was a one time thing. :sure:


----------



## CeeWoo

Henry said:


> Crossing my fingers the L7.50 will be clear of bugs ... unfortunately, that would crush our expectations, right?
> 
> This morning everything seems to be on the up & up. I hope the issue I described yesterday (with HD) was a one time thing. :sure:


I've had 7.50 for about a month now. Only problem I've really had is that one of the modem sleeping when using BBMP streaming (in HD especially)

(Oh, now that I think of it, there was one instance where I had the HD channels come in in SD & it took a reboot to get them back to normal-I can live with that if it's infrequent)


----------



## Henry

CeeWoo said:


> I've had 7.50 for about a month now. Only problem I've really had is that one of the modem sleeping when using BBMP streaming (in HD especially)
> 
> (Oh, now that I think of it, there was one instance where I had the HD channels come in in SD & it took a reboot to get them back to normal-I can live with that if it's infrequent)


Thanks, CeeWoo;

Do you remember having the sluggish EPG _before_ you got L7.50?

also...

I'm assuming you didn't have a repeat HD-to-SD lock up?


----------



## CeeWoo

Henry said:


> Thanks, CeeWoo;
> 
> Do you remember having the sluggish EPG _before_ you got L7.50?
> 
> also...
> 
> I'm assuming you didn't have a repeat HD-to-SD lock up?


Correct-I haven't had a repeat HD-to-SD lockup
I haven't noticed the sluggish EPG on the 722k. But that could be because the 211k in my bedroom has been so sluggish that anything faster becomes a godsend. Honestly, I can almost take a nap in between some of the guide flips I've made on the 211 . Also, the 211k for me, seemed to became sluggish AFTER I connected an external hd to it to get the DVR function. It was fine before that (as I recall).


----------



## Henry

CeeWoo said:


> Correct-I haven't had a repeat HD-to-SD lockup
> I haven't noticed the sluggish EPG on the 722k. But that could be because the 211k in my bedroom has been so sluggish that anything faster becomes a godsend. Honestly, I can almost take a nap in between some of the guide flips I've made on the 211 . Also, the 211k for me, seemed to became sluggish AFTER I connected an external hd to it to get the DVR function. It was fine before that (as I recall).


Thanks again CeeWoo. I too have a 211 in my bedroom. Mine has not been converted it into a DVR and I don't have a problem with the EPG.


----------



## Grandude

CeeWoo said:


> Also, the 211k for me, seemed to became sluggish AFTER I connected an external hd to it to get the DVR function. It was fine before that (as I recall).


It sounds to me like you have an external hard drive problem. What make and model? If it were me I would try a different (brand) HDD.


----------



## Henry

Grandude said:


> It sounds to me like you have an external hard drive problem. What make and model? If it were me I would try a different (brand) HDD.


Or it could be that the external drive is asleep and needs a few seconds to spin up.


----------



## CeeWoo

Grandude said:


> It sounds to me like you have an external hard drive problem. What make and model? If it were me I would try a different (brand) HDD.


Western Digital My Book Essential 1TB (which I picked up after reading some of the threads here)


----------



## Grandude

Henry said:


> Or it could be that the external drive is asleep and needs a few seconds to spin up.


I guess that would be a 'problem' then and that is why I didn't mention that specifically. :grin:
It seems to me, and I could be wrong of course, but a hard drive used as the drive for a DVR must run all the time.


----------



## Henry

Grandude said:


> I guess that would be a 'problem' then and that is why I didn't mention that specifically. :grin:
> *It seems to me, and I could be wrong of course, but a hard drive used as the drive for a DVR must run all the time.*


Agree. I can't prove it one way or another, but for all I know, the conversion process necessary to make a 211 a DVR may already contain a sleep inhibitor. 

I simply don't know and that's why I mentioned it.


----------



## Grandude

CeeWoo said:


> Western Digital My Book Essential 1TB (which I picked up after reading some of the threads here)


Now that surprises me as I almost exclusively use Western Digital drives for everything.

I thought I was going to have to eat my words about HDD problems as I went out to the garage where my 211K is and turned it on along with the TV it is connected to and couldn't get the remote to bring up the guide or change channels. Then I realized that since it was about 40 degrees in the garage the remote was virtually dead. Placed it on top of the 211 to warm it up and came back in an hour and it was starting to work.

Noticed only a two day guide and discovered that I hadn't turned on the external disk drive. I don't spend too much time in the garage in the winter time, I hate the cold, so had turned most everything off.

Anyway, after warm up, rebooting for the DVR connection and guide download, the 211K was now working up to normal speed. That was yesterday.

This morning I went out again and check. The external drive was still spinning, the remote still working, I left it on top of the external drive to keep it warm, and the 211k was very responsive. Pretty much the same as my 622 and 722.

If I were you, I would check to see if your external drive is spinning down after a while. I can feel if mine are spinning just by putting my hand on them.
If it is spinning down then that would definitely be a slow response problem for you.

It seems to me, and again I could be wrong about this, but the 211k should be stroking the hard drive continually even when the 211k is off and that would keep it spinning all the time. The internal drives in the 622/722 series are always spinning.

Sorry for rambling.................


----------



## fuzzface

fuzzface said:


> I've been having that EPG issue on and off for a couple of months (usually once a week).
> Got L750 last night. Everything is tip top at the moment.


Knock on wood, but since I got L750 I have had no issues with sluggishish, random reboots, nor with EPG guide day loss.


----------



## CeeWoo

LOL-wasn't a ramble at all

I did a system reset & unplugged the HD (which I'm guessing could in effect reset it-if there is such a thing). reconnected everything and the 211k and HD are 'chipper' again.

Now if the bugs in my 722k (L7.50) were only as easy to fix LOL (In addition to it getting sleepy when downloading on BBMP, the guide response has started getting sluggish as well...and now I'm starting to get the HD screen frozen in SD after checking weather-often). Funny though that I've had 7.50 for about 6 weeks (I may have been one of the first who got the upgrade) and just now am having some of these problems in the last week or so.



Grandude said:


> Now that surprises me as I almost exclusively use Western Digital drives for everything.
> 
> I thought I was going to have to eat my words about HDD problems as I went out to the garage where my 211K is and turned it on along with the TV it is connected to and couldn't get the remote to bring up the guide or change channels. Then I realized that since it was about 40 degrees in the garage the remote was virtually dead. Placed it on top of the 211 to warm it up and came back in an hour and it was starting to work.
> 
> Noticed only a two day guide and discovered that I hadn't turned on the external disk drive. I don't spend too much time in the garage in the winter time, I hate the cold, so had turned most everything off.
> 
> Anyway, after warm up, rebooting for the DVR connection and guide download, the 211K was now working up to normal speed. That was yesterday.
> 
> This morning I went out again and check. The external drive was still spinning, the remote still working, I left it on top of the external drive to keep it warm, and the 211k was very responsive. Pretty much the same as my 622 and 722.
> 
> If I were you, I would check to see if your external drive is spinning down after a while. I can feel if mine are spinning just by putting my hand on them.
> If it is spinning down then that would definitely be a slow response problem for you.
> 
> It seems to me, and again I could be wrong about this, but the 211k should be stroking the hard drive continually even when the 211k is off and that would keep it spinning all the time. The internal drives in the 622/722 series are always spinning.
> 
> Sorry for rambling.................


----------



## kucharsk

One of my 722s just started doing this again; seconds between registration of key presses.


----------



## Henry

Yeah, I've noticed some latency on my 722 recently, but not as bad as before.


----------

